# ridin in middle ga



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

going to culloden this weekend last ride i go on before nationals just wanted to see if anyone wanted to come this sunday?



http://www.rockycreekatv.com/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

most of us over on this side of the state will be at our labor day ride


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

well i figured i would check and see


----------

